# Shark Rod



## tricktom1 (Jul 8, 2008)

Any recommendations for a inshore shark rod for boat use? 
thanks in advance


----------



## ShortyStillSurfs (Jun 22, 2008)

I have a cheap rod that has proven itself offshore for snapper, a.j.'s and a few sharks up to about 7 feet while jiggin for tuna. I have recently stuck it in the rod holder for land based shark fishing with nothing to show. It is a American Rod****h Hammer. Doesnt cast worth a **** but it is hella rugged and cost effective. 

Let us know if you want to cast it or paddle it out, that is the deciding faCTOR. 

I am still new to Land Based Shark Fishing so anybody that can come up with a good casting rod let us know.


----------



## tricktom1 (Jul 8, 2008)

thanks for the reply, I'm looking for one to use in my boat so casting is not a concern.


----------



## madshark (May 5, 2008)

Look for something 5'0" or 5'6". Fast action (very stiff butt with all the flex in the tip). With a gimbal butt. Ask for a stand up tuna stick in the line class you want to fish. Too long or too stiff a rod will give a leverage advantage to the fish.

I would also encourage you to pick up a gimbal belt. If fishing 50# class or under a gimbal belt alone should do nicely. If you are going over 50# do yourself a favor and invest in a quality matched stand up harness and belt (like the matched sets from Braid or Aftco).

Go to Fishing Tackle Unlimited. If you go to Academy or another big box store you are rolling the dicse whether or not they will have a clue about what you are trying to do.

Mark Duncan


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

http://www.coastalfishingtexas.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=4447


----------



## bullred400 (Jul 10, 2008)

*shark rods*

ive got 5 or 6 nice shark/boat rods with rollers these are all very nice if you would like to look at them . ive got them up forsale located off i10 and fedral.

fabian 281-793-3621


----------



## bullred400 (Jul 10, 2008)

i dont beleive there is such a shark fishing rod for land based casting for shark. the reels and terminal tackle and bait are to heavey for casting .


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

ugly stik


----------



## tricktom1 (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks guys, yep Coastal Outfit I have many of the cheap Ugly Sticks. Nice bang for the buck.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

I shark fish out of a kayak and use a Ugly Stick Model BWC2201 7'0" medium Action (20-50 lb. Sigma), with a PennSquidder. I've landed Sharks up to 5'6" with no problems.


----------



## ShortyStillSurfs (Jun 22, 2008)

bullred400 said:


> i dont beleive there is such a shark fishing rod for land based casting for shark. the reels and terminal tackle and bait are to heavey for casting .


I am pretty sure people cast for sharks all the time.


----------



## bullred400 (Jul 10, 2008)

they catch shark on casted rods yes but there not fishing for shark on casted rods 

fabian


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

*Casting for Sharks*

There are lots of folks who fish for sharks with casted rods...Especially if they are
new to the sport....That said....Most of them move as quickly as possible to a "Rig"
that they can Yak out well past the 3rd bar...

There are some nice sharks [up to about 6'-7'] that occasionally come up into
the first gut....Not often but sometimes....I try to fish at least in the deeper
parts of the 2nd gut...

Mustad7731
Jackie


----------



## Icetrey (Oct 8, 2007)

*bullred*

I personally only cast for sharks. I have no yak and dont really wnat one. I cast 2 4/0's and a 4/0 wide as well as other similar but a tad smaller setups.


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

bullred400 said:


> they catch shark on casted rods yes but there not fishing for shark on casted rods
> 
> fabian


I hate to bust your bubble, but a lot of us are targeting sharks with surf casting rigs and we cast the bait a lot of the time.
My lightest shark rig is a OM12SCM with a Penn GS525 and they go up from there. 
I cast Jigmasters, GS555, & 4/0s on 12ft surf rods with the intent to catch a shark up to 7ft. 
For bigger sharks I have heavier tackle that I have to yak the bait out for.
Most of the time, I consider reds, drum, and other fin fish as by catch.
A 5 ft blacktip on a surf rod, is more fun that any red I ever hooked.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

I cast bait specifically targeting shark all the time... this is my preferred method... may limit size of baits, but paddling a 15lb chunk of jack is not only a hassle, it prevents me from traveling up and down the beach chasing action... I do enjoy paddling a bait before the sun goes down so I can fish as we do campfires, eat, party etc... but most of the time I'll cruise the beach hopping from hole to point, etc... chunk a nice shark bait, stick it in rodholder on truck then hit the surf with plugs or cast for whiting, pomps, jacks, reds, etc... there was a really great thread on extremecoast recently about 1st gut catches and you would be amazed at what comes in close and shallow

jc


----------



## tricktom1 (Jul 8, 2008)

Nice JC, I saw where a big Tiger was caught from the beach at PINS


----------

